# My Christmas Swag



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

New slippers and containers of mixed nuts, dates and chocolate covered almonds.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> New slippers and containers of mixed nuts, dates and chocolate covered almonds.
> 
> View attachment 141572


Put on those warm slippers, turn on the telly, and chow down on those delicious snacks, @debodun


----------



## Pecos (Dec 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> New slippers and containers of mixed nuts, dates and chocolate covered almonds.
> 
> View attachment 141572


You are ready to just kick back and enjoy your day with toasty toes and great snacks.


----------

